# YORK 2017 – Nightsky’s trip to 5 English cities



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*YORK:*

Population: 208 000 (metro Leeds-York 2 454 000)
Tallest building: York Minster (61m, built 1472)
Founded: 71AD as Eboracum, 95-105 AD
Ceremonial county: North Yorkshire
Region: Yorkshire
Area: 271.94 km²
Year visited: April 2017

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York.html 

York is one of the oldest cities in the UK, it is also one of the most beautiful. It the largest city in North Yorkshire, just about 20km Northeast of England's 3rd largest city, Leeds. Large parts of the City Walls of York are still intact (more then in any other British city) and surrounds the city center, and many of the historical building from medieval times still remain. The original walls were built by the Romans. River Ouse flows through the city, dividing it in two, with Micklegate to the West and most famous sights to the East of it. River Foss flows to the East of the city center, and meets Ouse to the south of it. York is known as a students town, home for University of York (established in 1963), and thus also a party town. The streetscape consists of medieval narrow lanes, beautiful parks and historical churches. York was founded as Eboracum by the Romans, in the country that was then called Britannia. Two Roman empires died in the city. For a time (866-954) York was under Viking rule, then called Jórvík. It was an important river port for the extensive viking trade routes. Especially Danish vikings travelled to York. The name Jórvík later became York, and that is what many people think the large American metropolis was named after by Brittish settlers - New York! But it was named after the title for the 2nd son of English monarchs, Duke of York, that in turn was named after York.

The Shambles is the most famous street in York. It is very short, but yet the most visited street in Europe! It is known for its beautiful historical timber-framed buildings, some dating back from the 14th century, today with mostly gift shops and eateries on the lower floors. It is the best preserved medieval street in the world. In 1872, 25 butcher shops were located on this small street (then called The Great Flesh Shambles), but none is left today. Parallel to the Shambles is the nice Shambles Market, where food, candy, clothes, toys, posters, souvernirs and much else are sold. Stonegate, Swinegate and Petersgate are some of the most beautiful preserved pedestrian streets in the heart of York. They offer small shops, restaurants (many typical British), tea rooms, cafés and pubs, located inside beautiful historical buildings, many of them half-timbered. In Stonegate you find an armour store and a christmas store open all year round! Kings Square is one of the major squares, where you find street artist, (a fire-eaters during my visit), juice sellers and small shops. It is a popular place for tourists and locals to hang out. Parliament Street, one of the wider pedestrian streets of York begins here.

York Minster is one of England's most wellknown gothic churches, and one of the largest of its kind in Northern Europe. The official name is Cathedral and Metropolitical Church of Saint Peter in York. Its tower has a height of 61m, that makes it the tallest building in York, and the church is the seat of the archbishop of York, the 2nd highest office in England. The first church built on the site was a wooden church in 1672, and many different churches have been built on the site. The current gothic structue was built between 1220-1472. The church can be visited, for an entrance fee, it is popular to visit its roofs and climb to the top of the tower, that offers nice views of the city. There was a great fire in the minster in 1984, after lightning striked, creating heavy damage! In front of the cathedral you find the Duncombe Place, a beautiful street/square, built in 1859-64 by Augustus William Duncombe (then Dean of York) to create a clear space with views towards the cathedral's West facade. The quarters around are called the Minster Quarter. Between the cathedral and River Ouse is the Museum Gardens, botanical gardens created in 1835 by the Yorkshire Philosophical Society. In the gardens you find various plants, trees and birds, remains of the Roman fortress of Eboracum, ruins of St Mary's Abbey, other historical structures and the Yorkshire Museum, museum about biology, geology, archaeology and astronomy, established in 1830 and home to the Cawood Sword. It is a very popular place to hang out for students and tourists, lots of people were here during my visit. Some examples of York's many churches are All Saints Church, St Wilfrid's Church and Church of St Michael le Belfrey, York City Church and St Mary's Church. The skyline of York is completely dominated by historical buildings, mostly these churches. There are no highrises in the city and no building is allowed to be built taller then the York Minster. 

Micklegate Bar is the most famous gate of the ancient wall, with the iconic tower. Micklegate means "mykla gata", "great street" in Old Norse. It was the traditional ceremonial gates for monarchs entering the city, like Richard II. Heads of traitors were left here to rot! Micklegate is also a street with the same name, the main street on the West part of the city. It is curvy and hilly, and is where I stayed for one night.
Walmgate Bar, Monk Bar and Bootham Bar are some other iconic gates to the city. It is very popular for tourists to walk on top of the wall, that offers great views of the city.

Clifford's Tower is the most wellknown ruins of the destroyed York Castle, originally built in 1068 by William the Conqueror to dominate the former Viking city of York. The fortified castle housed prisons, law courts and other buildings. Clifford Tower is a national monument, and was the keep of York Castle. It stands on a hill one block from the river and is a popular tourist attraction that offers views of the city while you walk 360 degrees on top of its walls. It was the place for the Siege of York in 1644 and the Jewish massacre in 1190. The first floor includes a richly decorated chapel, once an apartment. The tower was originally built in the middle ages, but the current structure is a reconstruction form 1643, and already in 1684 large parts were destroyed in an explosion. York Castle Museum is housed in former prison building (opposite the tower), built in the 18th century in neo-classical style. Here you find a recreated Victorian street, a history of toys, an exhibition about WWI and a display about life in prison. Right next is the Crown Court, from the 18th century built in similar style. The reconstructed Raindale Mill faces the river.

Jorvik Viking Centre is a museum and experience about Vikings and Norse rule, created by the York Archaeological Trust in 1984, and named after the Viking name of York - Jórvík. It is situated in the city center, near the Shambles. In the "Time Warp experience" you sit down on a sort of ride, that goes along a track in a large dark room, were fullscale landscapes are built to show the Viking life, with moving and talking mannequins that looks like real people, animals, houses, other structures and objects of the time. Some of the "moving people" are even real actors! All while the history is explained, free to chose a language. There is also a museum part with viking objects, some from pludering, and real skeletons from dead vikings. Under a glass floor in the entrance hall, the original archeological dig is reproduced with actual timbers. A fun anecdote is that the Swedish city of Lund (that is just next to Malmö) was mentioned. The center arrange an annual viking festival in February, and outside there were actors dressed like vikings, playing music and setting up sword fights. The Jorvik Viking Centre was badly damaged by a flooding during Christmas 2015, but reopened 8 April 2017, occasionally the same day as I visited York! The line to get in was very big and they had some problems making the attraction work after that.

York has popular Ghost Tour, that takes a guided tour to York's most haunted places. In York Art Gallery, housed in a neo-classicist building, people can admire works by famous artists as Turner and Hockney. The York Dungeon is a thrilling attraction through York's darkest history. It is also possible to cruise along River Ouse with York City Cruises. York's Chocolate Story describes how York became England's center for chocolate industry. To the Northeast of York is Castle Howard, one of England's finest historic houses, a family castle with world-renowned collections and fine parklands.

The National Railway Museum, that I visited, is the largest railway museum in the world by number of visitors (about one million a year), and one of the largest in size. It was established in 1975 features historical trains like the Rocket (that was the first locomotive built), the Mallard (very futuristic in 1938), and a Shinkansen (the futuristic Japanese fastspeed train). It is home to the national collection of railway vehicles and artefacts, with 280 rail vehicles. There is approximately 100 vehicles in the York museum at one time. The museum is sitauted between River Ouse and Leeman Road, right behind the York Station, a yellowbrick railway station with 11 platforms, built in 1877 (extended 1909). York is a major railway hub, halfway between London and Edinburgh.


MY EXPERIENCE:

I stayed in York for one day and one morning, and the weather was really sunny and pleasant, especially for April. York was my favourite of the 5 cities I visited, it was really interesting to see a typical British city, that still looks like in the old times. I especially enjoyed the old historical streets Shambles and Stonegate, climb up and watch the views from Clifford Tower, the National Railway Museum (that is the largest of its kind I have been to) and Jorvik Viking Center (that occasionally reopened after 2 years afer flooding, the same day I visited!). The staff and other tourists appreciated that I chosed Swedish as the language of the tour! The only negative aspect was that I found out that one and a half day was way too little time to enjoy York. I managed to see the most important streets, places and squares, and three major attractions, visit some restaurants, cafés and pubs in a fast tempo, but not really enjoy the city and I didn't have time to climb the York Minster (cathedral), go on the Ghost Tour and visit the York Castle Museum. As I visited a Friday evening, I saw a lot of drunk, young people in fancy clothes, tottering through the cobbed streets of York in high heels and fancy suits.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CLIFFORD’s TOWER AND ITS VIEWS, YORK CASTLE:*
- York Castle Museum, Crown Court, Tower Street, York & Selby Magistrates Court

Clifford's Tower is the most wellknown ruins of the destroyed York Castle, originally built in 1068 by William the Conqueror to dominate the former Viking city of York. The fortified castle housed prisons, law courts and other buildings. Clifford's Tower is a national monument, and was the keep of York Castle. It stands on a hill one block from the river and is a popular tourist attraction that offers views of the city while you walk 360 degrees on top of its walls. It was the place for the Siege of York in 1644 and the Jewish massacre in 1190. The first floor includes a richly decorated chapel, once an apartment. The tower was originally built in the middle ages, but the current structure is a reconstruction form 1643, and already in 1684 large parts were destroyed in an explosion. The purpose of the tower is unsure, but many historicans believe it was built for the Royal family, but they rarely visited the tower so it was used to store valuable goods. It is believed to have been designed by the same architect as Westminster Abbey in London, Master Henry de Reyns. York Castle Museum is housed in former prison building (opposite the tower), built in the 18th century in neo-classical style. Here you find a recreated Victorian street, a history of toys, an exhibition about WWI and a display about life in prison. Right next is the Crown Court, from the 18th century built in similar style. The reconstructed Raindale Mill faces the river.

The skyline of York is completely dominated by historical buildings. The tallest buildling in York since many centuries is the famous gothic cathedral York Minster, at a height of 61m to the top of the tower. St Mary's Castlegate Church is the second tallest structure (spire height 47m). Almost all other tall structures are churches, except for the York & Selby Magistrates Court. Clifford's Tower itself is not high, but notable as a landmark because it lies on a steep hill. No highrises have been built in York's city center, and no building is allowed to be higher then the cathedral. The Yorkshire Wheel was a modern 54m high ferris wheel, operating at two different locations 2006-2014. For more views, visit the skyline section.

Cliffords Tower 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Cliffords Tower 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Cliffords Tower 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Cliffords Tower 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Cliffords Tower 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Cliffords Tower 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Cliffords Tower 09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*THE VIEWS FROM CLIFFORD’s TOWER:*

Views from Cliffords Tower 11 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Views from Cliffords Tower 13 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Views from Cliffords Tower 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Castle
Views from Cliffords Tower 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Views from Cliffords Tower 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Views from Cliffords Tower 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Views from Cliffords Tower 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Views from Cliffords Tower 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Hilton York.
Views from Cliffords Tower 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Views from Cliffords Tower 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Views from Cliffords Tower 09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Minster, St Mary’s church.
Views from Cliffords Tower 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Minster.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Clifford.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*YORK CASTLE: *

York Castle and Crown Court 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

York Castle and Crown Court 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Castle and Crown Court 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Castle and Crown Court 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Clifford.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from York, nightsky


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SHAMBLES: *
- Shambles Market

The Shambles is the most famous street in York. It is very short, but yet the most visited street in Europe! It is known for its beautiful historical timber-framed buildings, some dating back from the 14th century, today with mostly gift shops and eateries on the lower floors. It is the best preserved medieval street in the world. In 1872, 25 butcher shops were located on this small street (then called The Great Flesh Shambles), but none is left today. Parallel to the Shambles is the nice historical Shambles Market, where fresh food, candy, clothes, toys, posters, unique craft, souvernirs and much else are sold.

The Shambles 09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Shambles 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

The Shambles 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Shambles 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


The Shambles 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Shambles 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Shambles 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Shambles 11 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Shambles 12 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Shambles 13 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Shambles 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Shambles 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Shambles 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Shambles.html


----------



## cyril sneer (Mar 10, 2015)

Great photos. I looks forward to see the next batch of photos to be added.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very beautiful, Nightsky! kay:
Particularly loved #3/last pic!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SHAMBLES MARKET:*

Shambles Market 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Shambles Market 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Shambles Market 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Shambles Market 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Shambles Market 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Shambles Market 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Shambles Market 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Shambles.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice market pics, Nightsky! kay:

Love those retro designs and always take a look when I have the chance:



Nightsky said:


> *SHAMBLES MARKET:*
> Shambles Market 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Great pictures! York is a popular mini-cruise destination by ferry from the continent. But we decided to stay longer in this historic treasure. English cathedrals are among the most beautiful and impressive Gothic churches, I think. 




Nightsky said:


> The Shambles is the most famous street in York. It is very short, but yet the most visited street in Europe!


No it isn't. That's even impossible. People would die there, crushed and smothered in that small street.


> It is the best preserved medieval street in the world.


There are hundreds of perfectly kept medieval streets all around Europe, especially in Spain, Portugal, Italy etc...

So don't believe everything they write on websites or touristic folders, in newspapers and on information boards. I once read that Liverpool attracts 70 million tourists a year... that would be more than London, Paris, Barcelona, Istanbul and Amsterdam.... together! :lol: 

And after the terrorist attack in Barcelona, The Sun wrote that 16 million British tourist visit the Ramblas every year! That's one fifth of the British population or more than 40.000 per day, while we hardly noticed any British tourist when we visited that city... 

Anyway, great thread and I don't wanna spoil it. But always be careful with the written word...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Benonie said:


> ^^ Great pictures! York is a popular mini-cruise destination by ferry from the continent. But we decided to stay longer in this historic treasure. English cathedrals are among the most beautiful and impressive Gothic churches, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but it takes a lot of time to get all the information, and it would be impossible to have time to validate that the all these facts are true, without making it a paid full time job, so I have to take facts that are on official sites seriously, on my website I can always change it if someone has proof that some fact is wrong, and I sometimes do. Anyway, the text is more to explain a bit about the photos then being an exact encyclopedia. Most visited street, I also found that fact strange, cause it couldn't be as visited as Ramla or Stroget but somehow there must be an explaination for this info, may be it was just on one particular day during a festival or something like that, or they meant most visited small street.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*YORK MINSTER, MINSTER QUARTER: *
- Duncombe Place, St Williams College, Goodramgate, College St, St Wilfrids Church, St Michael le Belfrey, Ruins of St Mary's Abbey, Yorkshire Museum, Ghost Bus Tour

York Minster is one of England's most wellknown gothic churches, and one of the largest of its kind in Northern Europe. The official name is Cathedral and Metropolitical Church of Saint Peter in York. Its tower has a height of 61m, that makes it the tallest building in York, and the church is the seat of the archbishop of York, the 2nd highest office in England. The first church built on the site was a wooden church in 627 AD, and many different churches have been built on the site. The current gothic structue was built between 1220-1472. The church can be visited, for an entrance fee, it is popular to visit its roofs and climb to the top of the tower, that offers nice views of the city. The gothic interior has a very high ceiling, and is 148m long. Many royalties are buried here. There was a great fire in the minster in 1984, after lightning striked, creating heavy damage! Close to the minster there is a bronze statue of Constantine the Great, who was proclaimed Roman emperor in York 306 AD. In front of the cathedral you find the Duncombe Place, a beautiful street/square, built in 1859-64 by Augustus William Duncombe (then Dean of York) to create a clear space with views towards the cathedral's West facade. The quarters around are called the Minster Quarter. Here you find College Street, with the halftimbered building of St Williams College (a college founded in 1461 to serve as a residence for priests), and the beautiful street Goodramgate with medieval buildings, historical pubs, restaurants and tourist shops passes here.
Some examples of York's many churches are All Saints Church, St Wilfrid's Church and Church of St Michael le Belfrey, York City Church and St Mary's Church. The skyline of York is completely dominated by historical buildings, mostly these churches. There are no highrises in the city and no building is allowed to be built taller then the York Minster.

YORK MINSTER:
York Minster 01 - Ghost bus tour by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

York Minster 22 - Statue of Constantine the Great by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Minster 23 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

York Minster 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Minster 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Minster 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Minster 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Minster 09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Minster 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Minster 11 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Minster 17 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Minster 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Minster 20 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Minster.html


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Stunning views!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

That's phantastic... Great pics! :applause:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MINSTER QUARTER* – around the Minster:

York Minster 15 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York Minster 21 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
College St 05 - St Williams College by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
College St 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
College St 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
College St 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
College St 04 - Minster Yard by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*DUNCOMBE PLACE:*

Duncombe Place 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Duncombe Place 11 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Duncombe Place 12 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Duncombe Place 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Duncombe Place 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Duncombe Place 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Duncombe Place 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Duncombe Place 09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Goodramgate 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Duncombe Place 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Ghost Bus Tour.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*GOODRAMGATE:*

Goodramgate 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Goodramgate 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Goodramgate 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Goodramgate 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Goodramgate 09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Goodramgate 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Goodramgate 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Goodramgate 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Goodramgate 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Minster.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great architecture, very good pics! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

In my opinion, the English Gothic cathedrals are among the most beautiful and impressive worldwide. I can wander there for hours, enjoying the beauty, history and religious worship. 
Great set!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MUSEUM GARDENS:*

Between the cathedral and River Ouse is the Museum Gardens, botanical gardens created in 1835 by the Yorkshire Philosophical Society. In the gardens you find various plants, trees and birds, remains of the Roman fortress of Eboracum, ruins of St Mary's Abbey, other historical structures and the Yorkshire Museum, museum about biology, geology, archaeology and astronomy, established in 1830 and home to the Cawood Sword. It is a very popular place to hang out for students and tourists, lots of people were here during my visit.

Museum Gardens 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Museum Gardens 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Museum Gardens 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Museum Gardens 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Museum Gardens 05 - Ruins of St Marys Abbey by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Museum Gardens 06 - Yorkshire Museum by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Museum Gardens 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Minster.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful spring impressions, Nightsky, and great, that the people are allowed
to sit in the lawn near those wonderful Gothic relics! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

yansa said:


> Beautiful spring impressions, Nightsky, and great, that the people are allowed
> to sit in the lawn near those wonderful Gothic relics! kay:


Just wish I had time to sit dawn in the lawn for more then five minutes, but I only had one day and my schedule was full, as always. :nuts::lol:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MICKLEGATE:*

York is a medieval city with lots of history. On the West side of River Ouse and the immediate city center, you find Micklegate, a hilly, winding, curvy road with historical buildings, pubs, cafés,nightclubs, stores and restaurants. Micklegate Bar is the most famous gate of the ancient wall, this iconic tower stands on the West end of the steet, while the bridge above River Ouse is on the East. Micklegate means "mykla gata", "great street" in Old Norse. It was the traditional ceremonial gates for monarchs entering the city, like Richard II. Heads of traitors were left here to rot! Micklegate is also a street with the same name, the main street on the West part of the city. Along Micklegate street, that is somewhat of a hub for nightlife, you find St Martins Church, Holy Trinity Church and Jalou, a former church that became a cocktail bar. Micklegate is where I stayed for one night, at Safestay Hostel. 

Micklegate 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Micklegate Bar

Micklegate 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Micklegate 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Micklegate 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Micklegate 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Micklegate 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Micklegate street
Blossom St by Nightsky, on Flickr
Blossom Street
Safestay York 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Safestay York 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Safestay York 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Safestay York 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Safestay York - exterior at Micklegate by Nightsky, on Flickr
My hotel at Micklegate 

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Micklegate.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Like that Safestay Hostel! kay:
York is great, thank you for showing, Nightsky! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I think you’d like _Chester _too. You can walk all around the old city on Roman walls. Not quite as overwhelmed by tourism as York.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks!  
Yes, I'm sure I'd like Chester too, I just saw it is close to Liverpool so could have visited it. There's just too many places to see in England.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*NATIONAL RAILWAY MUSEUM:*
- The Rocket, Mallard, Shinkansen, Eurostar, Evening Star, Duchess of Hamilton, Queen Mary's saloon, China Railways, The Great Hall, Station Hall

The National Railway Museum, that I visited, is the largest railway museum in the world by number of visitors (about one million a year), and one of the largest in size. It was established in 1975 and features several historical trains like, some of the most famous ones are: a replica of George Stephenson's the Rocket (that was one of the first locomotive built, a yellow train that was the winner of the 1829 Rainhill Trials), the 4668 Mallard (very futuristic blue train built in 1938, that is still the world's fastest steam locomotive), Duchess of Hamilton (a 1938 red art deco train), a Shinkansen Series 0 (the futuristic Japanese fastspeed train from 1964-2008), Eurostar (the fast speed train that trafficates the rail tunnel underneath the channel between England and France), an ambulance train, a post train. Some of them can be visited inside. It is home to the national collection of railway vehicles and artefacts, with 280 rail vehicles. There is approximately 100 vehicles in the York museum at one time. The museum is sitauted between River Ouse and Leeman Road, right behind the York Station.
The museum consists of two main buildings; The Great Hall is the main hall where locomotives are placed on a turntable, and in the former garage there is the large vintage Station Hall with lots of trains, platforms, train vechicles and other objects. Lots of cars, vehicles and working model trains can also be seen. In the Station Hall you find Queen Mary's saloon (used 1900-1970s), that was the queen's luxorious own private carriage. There are also two cafés and a souvenir shop. There is a also a mystery dective play called "The Missing Passenger", that visitors can take part in. 


National Railway Museum 002 by Nightsky, on Flickr

National Railway Museum 006 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

National Railway Museum 007 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
A replica of Stephenson’s The Rocket.
National Railway Museum 009 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 008 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

National Railway Museum 012 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 021 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 023 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Duchess of Hamilton
National Railway Museum 030 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 033 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 034 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 038 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 039 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The Mallard
National Railway Museum 041 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Chinese steam locomotive
National Railway Museum 042 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 003 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 068 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 069 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 044 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 064 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Eurostar, the train that trafficates the tunnel between England and France.
National Railway Museum 055 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 066 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 056 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 058 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 067 by Nightsky, on Flickr

National Railway Museum 060 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Shinkansen, Japanese fastspeed train.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Railwaymuseum.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful museum, very nice pics, Nightsky! kay:
Like the Mallard!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

yansa said:


> Wonderful museum, very nice pics, Nightsky! kay:
> Like the Mallard!


Thanks, yansa! More from the railway museum here:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE NATIONAL RAILWAY MUSEUM:

National Railway Museum 096 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 097 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 102 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 105 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 106 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 109 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queen Mary’s Saloon.

National Railway Museum 110 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 111 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Royal train
National Railway Museum 114 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 118 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 119 by Nightsky, on Flickr National Railway Museum 120 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 077 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 079 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 080 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 081 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 083 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 084 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 088 by Nightsky, on Flickr
National Railway Museum 090 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Railwaymuseum.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice pics, Nightsky, great museum! kay:


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Great updates*

Great updates!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*JORVICK VIKING CENTRE:*
- Time Warp Experience, Vikings, Trading, Fishing, Norse rule, Museum, Exhibition

Jorvik Viking Centre is a museum and experience about Vikings and Norse rule, created by the York Archaeological Trust in 1984, and named after the Viking name of York - Jórvík. It is situated in the city center, near the Shambles. In the "Time Warp experience" you sit down on a sort of ride, that goes along a track in a large dark room, were fullscale landscapes are built to show the Viking life, with moving and talking mannequins that looks like real people, animals, houses, other structures and objects of the time. Some of the "moving people" are even real actors! All while the history is explained, free to chose a language. There is also a museum part with viking objects, some from pludering, and real skeletons from dead vikings. Under a glass floor in the entrance hall, the original archeological dig is reproduced with actual timbers. A fun anecdote is that the Swedish city of Lund (that is just next to Malmö) was mentioned. The center arrange an annual viking festival in February, and outside there were actors dressed like vikings, playing music and setting up sword fights. The Jorvik Viking Centre was badly damaged by a flooding during Christmas 2015, but reopened 8 April 2017, occasionally the same day as I visited York! The line to get in was very big and they had some problems making the attraction work after that.
York was founded as Eboracum by the Romans, in the country that was then called Britannia. Two Roman empires died in the city. For a time (866-954) York was under Viking rule, then called Jórvík. It was an important river port for the extensive viking trade routes. Especially Danish vikings travelled to York. The name Jórvík later became York.

Jorvik Viking Centre 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Jorvik Viking Centre 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Jorvik Viking Centre 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Jorvik Viking Centre 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Jorvik Viking Centre 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Jorvik Viking Centre 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Jorvik Viking Centre 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Jorvik Viking Centre 28 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Jorvik Viking Centre 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Jorvik Viking Centre 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Jorvik Viking Centre 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Jorvik.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Again learned something: Vikings in York (Jorvik)! 
Nice Viking Centre! kay:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once more great, very nice photos from York


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks a lot guys! More will come soon


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The National Railway Museum and the Jorvik Viking Center are both worth the visit to York. Together with the stunning cathedral, they make York a first class tourist destination! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Benonie said:


> The National Railway Museum and the Jorvik Viking Center are both worth the visit to York. Together with the stunning cathedral, they make York a first class tourist destination! kay:


I'm sure the York Castle Museum is worth a visit too, but didn't have time to do it. And its a must to climb the Clifford's tower, both for the view and for the historical feeling. :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*STONEGATE: *

Stonegate, Kings Square, St Helen's Square, Low Petergate, Parliament St, Coney St, Lendal

Stonegate, Swinegate and Petersgate are some of the most beautiful preserved pedestrian streets in the heart of York. They offer small shops, restaurants (many typical British), tea rooms, cafés and pubs, located inside beautiful historical buildings, many of them half-timbered. Along Stonegate, probably the most popular and the most beautiful street except the Shambles, you find an armour store, The Armoury, Bettys Café, The Wohlfart, The Yorkshire Terrier, Evil Eye and a Christmas store open all year round! Kings Square is one of the major squares, where you find street artist, (a fire-eaters during my visit), juice sellers and small shops. It is a popular place for tourists and locals to hang out. Parliament Street, one of the wider pedestrian streets of York begins here.
St Helen's Square is also a major square, between Coney St (where you find the church St Martin le Grand with its open arch and significant golden clock) and Lendal (where you find the Lendal Cellars). At St Helen's Square I stopped by Joe's Kitchen to eat a traditional fish and ship meal, the staff was very friendly. Originally I tried the historic Punch Bowl, a restaurant and pub with traditional interior, but I waited for very long time and noone came to serve, so I just left for the other restaurant.

Stonegate 13 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Stonegate 14 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Stonegate 15 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


Stonegate 12 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Stonegate 11 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Stonegate 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Stonegate 09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Stonegate 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Stonegate 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Stonegate 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Stonegate 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Stonegate 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Stonegate 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Stonegate 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Stonegate 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

*ST HELENS SQUARE: *

Joe's Kitchen, St Helen's Square 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
St Helen's Square 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
St Helen's Square 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

St Helen's Square 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
St Helen's Square 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

*PARLIAMENT ST: *

Parliament Street 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Parliament Street 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Low Petergate 09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

*LOW PETERGATE: *

Low Petergate 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Low Petergate 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Low Petergate 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Low Petergate 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Low Petergate 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Low Petergate 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Low Petergate 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Low Petergate 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Stonegate.html


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some great little specialist shops there in York.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fabulous shots from Stonegate, Nightsky - I enjoyed them very much! :applause:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*KINGS SQUARE: *

Kings Square 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Kings Square 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Kings Square 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Kings Square 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Kings Square 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Kings Square 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Kings Square 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Stonegate.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CONEY ST, LENDAL: *

Coney Street 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Coney Street 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Lendal by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Stonegate.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*RIVER OUSE: *

- High Ousegate, Coppergate, Pavement, All Saints Church, St Marys Castlegate, Kings Staith, Queens Staith, Ouse Bridge, Lendal Bridge, River Foss, Ghost Walk
River Ouse flows through the city, dividing it in two w-ith Micklegate to the West and the historical city centre with the most famous sights to the East of the river. River Foss flows to the East of the city center, and meets Ouse to the south of it. Along the river you find open air restaurants, they were very popular during my visit since the spring weather was great. On the West bank is Queens Staith road and on the East bank is Kings Staith road, where the Ghost Walk begins, a mysterious tour to York's haunted places. There are several boat cruises along the river. Together with continuation River Ure, it is totally 208km long, that makes it the 6th longest river in the UK. 
Significant buildngs and places that can be seen from the river are Clifford's Tower, Museum Gardens and York & Selby Magistrates Court. Many of them are beautifully illuminated after dark. There are totally 9 beautiful bridges above River Ouse, the most central ones are: Ouse Bridge (that I crossed several times, built 1821), Lendal Bridge (that goes to the cathedral, built 1863), Skeldergate Bridge (1881) and Millennium Bridge (a futuristic one from 2001).
High Ousegate is a pedestrian street, that begins right after the Ouse Bridge above the river and the short Low Ousegate. Here you find brand stores such as H&M. Coppergate and Pavement are streets that are nearby, on the East part in the city centre. All Saints Church on Pavement and St Mary's Church on Castlegate are both among the tallest churches in York.



River Ouse 12 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
River Ouse 13 - Kings Staith by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
River Ouse 11 - Lendal Bridge by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

River Ouse 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

River Ouse 09 - Lendal Bridge by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

River Ouse 05 - Kings Staith by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
River Ouse 04 - Kings Staith by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
River Ouse 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
River Ouse 02 - Ouse Bridge by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
River Ouse 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
River Ouse 17 - Woodsmill Quay, Queens Staith by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
River Ouse 16 - Ouse Bridge by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
River Ouse 15 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Cumberland St by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Ouse.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*OUSEGATE: *

Low Ousegate by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
High Ousegate 03 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
High Ousegate 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
High Ousegate 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Coppergate 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Coppergate 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Pavement by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
All Saints Pavement Church by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_Ouse.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from York, nightsky :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I like York! Many nice pics! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*YORK BY NIGHT:*
- Micklegate, River Ouse, Jorvik Viking Centre

York is, as a medieval city with lots of history, a beautiful place to walk at night with illuminated historical buildings like York Minster and Micklegate. Many buildings along River Ouse are also beautifully illuminated after dark. After dark you can also join the Ghost Tour, a thrilling tour to York's haunted places. As a student city, with the large University of York, there are lots of things happening; York is filled with nightclubs, pubs, bars and restaurants. As I visited on a Friday evening, there was lots of drunk, young people out in the streets, tottering through the cobbed streets of York in high heels, dresses and fancy suits.

York by night 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York by night 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York by night 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York by night 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York by night 09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York by night 10 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York by night 11 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York by night 12 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
York by night 13 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_by_night.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*VIEWS FROM THE ROOM OF SAFESTAY HOSTEL: :*

Views from the Safestay hostel 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from the Safestay hostel 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from the Safestay hostel 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from the Safestay hostel 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/York_skyline.html


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, you sure did have a room with a view! :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Lovely street scenes and urbanity...York et al look wonderful.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful new set!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank you, guys! It was really nice visit York, though one and a half day was too little time to spend there.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Particularly like #54! kay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderfull pics! 
I especially like the crowded streets and views from the hostel kay:


----------

